# Mufe/ Love That Look Haul



## kariii (Aug 1, 2009)

Mufe 92 e/s (I've been waiting foreverr for this)
MUFE HD foundation sample 125 sample
MUFE Hd primer sample

Twig lipstick
Costa Chic lipstick

unbasic white e/s
Glamour check e/s
Strike a pose e/s
One off e/s
smoke & diamonds e/s

Molasses Pearglide eyeliner
Black Russian Pearglide eyeliner
Fly-by-Blu Pearglide eyeliner
Rave Pearglide eyeliner


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 1, 2009)

Lovely haul!!! I'm eyeing on the MUFE eyeshadow in #92 as well! I saw it but didn't get it since I was low on money. Also, all the Starflash eyeshadows and pearlglides are to die for! Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## kariii (Aug 1, 2009)

I swatched it on my hand way before I went to mac and swatched the eyeshadows and the MAC e/s are all worn off my hand and the MUFE one hasn't budged lol.. so sad.. IT's so lovely even with no base. I LOVE IT!


----------



## User38 (Aug 1, 2009)

Enjoy!


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 1, 2009)

yay 92!! have you checked out the raspberry 58? <3!

enjoy your haul!!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Aug 2, 2009)

everythings so pretty! have fun!!


----------



## nunu (Aug 2, 2009)

Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 2, 2009)

Lovely haul!!! Enjoy every last piece! Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_yay 92!! have you checked out the raspberry 58? <3!

enjoy your haul!!_

 
That 58 is so pretty. Got the last one on a trip to sephora


----------



## ladyJ (Aug 2, 2009)

Great haul. Enjoy~


----------



## missboss82 (Aug 2, 2009)

Enjoy your haul


----------



## hawaii02 (Aug 2, 2009)

Have fun with your haul!!


----------



## kariii (Aug 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_Lovely haul!!! Enjoy every last piece!
That 58 is so pretty. Got the last one on a trip to sephora_

 

oh girls, stop it stop it stop!


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 2, 2009)

Great haul! You got some really great stuff!


----------



## lushious_lips (Aug 2, 2009)

Enjoy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## juicy415 (Aug 4, 2009)

love it!!


----------



## n_c (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice haul!


----------



## t0nz (Aug 8, 2009)

enjoy!


----------

